# thinking of starting a rescue



## aggirl099 (Aug 17, 2011)

i am thinking of starting a rescue in the future and i am trying to get everyones thoughts and opinions on my idea is it a good idea or a bad idea


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Are you currently volunteering with rescue? That should be your first step. Volunteering in a shelter first, then moving to rescue gives you a good idea from both sides of the coin too.


----------



## aggirl099 (Aug 17, 2011)

not yet but that was my first step


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Take about 3 years to do that - to try out different rescues, learn the best practices and policies that work best for dogs - save money in the mean time to start your own rescue.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm making this post and cutting myself off. You can't figure out how to crate train your pup, but you want to jump into rescue.

Are you a troll?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Jean has great advice. Trust her with anything concerning rescue.

Also, check into your city/state laws. You already have 5 dogs. Find out how many dogs you are allowed to keep without additional license fees. Find out the requirements of becoming state certified rescue and speak to other people in rescue work. They will be able to guide you on what steps to take.


----------



## aggirl099 (Aug 17, 2011)

Chelle i know how to crate train my dogs he just escapes from the crate and i figured u dont give people who have trouble keeping the 12 week old puppy in the crate breaks


----------



## aggirl099 (Aug 17, 2011)

sagelfn said:


> Jean has great advice. Trust her with anything concerning rescue.
> 
> Also, check into your city/state laws. You already have 5 dogs. Find out how many dogs you are allowed to keep without additional license fees. Find out the requirements of becoming state certified rescue and speak to other people in rescue work. They will be able to guide you on what steps to take.


 thanks i will and i will be getting that kennel license and i will talk to other people who are in the rescue work and


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Experience
Money
Insurance
501c3 status
Volunteers
Space
In a nut shell, you need all of the things above at a minimum. Money and good volunteers aren't easy to come by. Your best bet is to volunteer with a reputable organization for awhile before deciding to branch out on your own.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I got my rescue pup from a man that ran his own GSD rescue. Let's just say his life has gone to the dogs. They consume all his time and money. He has taken in way more dogs then he can Handel. You start taking one in and then you can't say no. he has saved many dogs and he does his best. 

After seeing his place I will never have my own rescue unless I had lots of help and kennels. I thinking fostering dogs is the way to go. Take in one or 2 foster at a time.


----------



## Salix (Feb 13, 2011)

It starts with a little spark... If you have the will, you'll find the way. I think this is a beautiful thought and please keep us updated.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

Salix said:


> It starts with a little spark... If you have the will, you'll find the way. I think this is a beautiful thought and please keep us updated.


that's what sums up i was going to say.
dive in head first with no expectations (it's how i started my business!). get contacts in the area of other shelters/rescues/foster homes to keep on file for reference and help.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I think you have a wonderful idea! If you decide to do it, best wishes.


----------



## Salix (Feb 13, 2011)

Shortly after I posted this last night I realized this thread is a great inspiration to me. I don't think I would realistically find the time to research the policies, legalities, ins and outs, let alone run a shelter or rescue but I think it is a great thing to offer our services in another way. I had never thought of being a foster or donating considerable amounts of time to helping these places keep going but I'll definitely give this more thought.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Salix said:


> I had never thought of being a foster or donating considerable amounts of time to helping these places keep going but I'll definitely give this more thought.


:thumbup: Fostering is incredibly rewarding. Best of luck to you.


----------

